# Tarpon Fly Hooks



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

For tarpon season off the gulf beaches & in the harbor, Gama-SC 15-2H #3/0 for EP flies seems a standard even though other hooks might be more expensive & sharper.


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong with gamakatsu sl12, either the 1/0 or 2/0 should b plenty strong,sc15 as already mentioned is a great hook as well. Tiemco has a good hook as well just can't remember model number,I do know it is pricy though.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Owner Aki and flyliner hooks. Toughest, sharpest points out there. Not advertised as fly hooks, but they are easy to tie with.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I alternate between the Owner Aki (buying them 1000 at a time per size...) and the Tiemco 600sp. In years past I've also used Mustad 7766, and Mustad 3407SS hooks (these are old style tinned hooks that need to be thoroughly sharpened with a file. It's only in recent years that some manufacturers will designate a particular hook for tarpon (as in Eagle Claw's Billy Pate tarpon hook). By the way the Aki designation on those Owner hooks is for yellowfin tuna (a pretty tough fish in its own right...).

The only trick that experienced tarpon guys routinely follow has more to do with size than any specific hook model or style. If you have a tarpon fly you really like and have confidence in then tie it up in both small and large sizes (ie a 3/0 and a 1/0, or a 4/0 and a 2/0). Many times a refusal will turn into a bite with a smaller fly.... in the same pattern. When I go smaller I routinely use a lighter shock tippet as well....


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!  Does anyone have any experience using the owner 5115 (live bait hook)?  It seems similar to the Aki, but with the upturned eye similar to the SC17.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> You can't go wrong with gamakatsu sl12, either the 1/0 or 2/0 should b plenty strong,sc15 as already mentioned is a great hook as well. Tiemco has a good hook as well just can't remember model number,I do know it is pricy though.



I use SL-12 Gama's for one reason.... They work!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Another vote for the SC-15, 1/0, 2/0, 3/0.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gama SL12S 1/0 perfect for most poons


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

^ yep SL12s 1/0


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

vmc 7106bn  1/0 perfect for tarpon fly size and wt  hookem in the top lip everytime

buy em on ebay  or from me


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

a few people have asked me about these hooks I got them for 12$ for 50 or 22$ for 100 if you don't use ebay . shipping is free

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-pack-vmc-hook-7106bn-1-0-tarpon-fly-hook-fastgrip-7106-bn-baithook-kingfish-/191094343385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7e1c46d9#ht_22wt_923


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Question answered - Gama SL12S for smaller flies and SC15 2H for the bigger ones. If you throwing to big poons, the 2H (heavy wire) hook is the way to go. It's stout - I tied up to a 4/0 and 5/0 toad with them.

The 1/0 SL12S is a great all around size for a broad range of tarpon, from small to big.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

> vmc 7106bn  1/0 perfect for tarpon fly size and wt  hookem in the top lip everytime
> 
> buy em on ebay  or from me



Do you have any no. 2's ?


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I do not. bearsfan on the drake may have.


----------

